# venestus with CA's



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I have a 30G set up with Africans. A kenyii, Neon Jewel, socolofi,venestus and PS Zebra.

I don't know squat about Africans and this is only my second group I've ever had. The poor venestus was getting terrorized by the kenyii and at first, the kenyii was only about the size of the venestus' tail. It got to the point that wherever he went, all the other fish would chase him away and I couldn't take it any more.

So, I threw him in with my 7" Midas and 51/2" Flowerhorn. I knew my Midas wouldn't do anything but was really worried about my FH. After I dropped him the FH went after him like mad and I put the net in there to keep the FH away. The FH tore my net up pretty good biting it, but after he settled down I took it away and neither of them bother the venestus so far. I added him in yesterday.

I'll probably end up taking the venestus back, but I wanted him to have a happy time and know he was cared for for a while before I did because of what he went thru. (God, I sound like such a wuss, I know).

My questions are-

How fast does the venestus grow? I know they get 8-10" but I haven't noticed him grow that much so far in about 6 months.

Just in case keeping him will be an option, (And I'm pretty sure it's not going to be), what can I put in with him later down the line that he won't eat but yet, won't be too aggressive for him?

Thanks.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my 1" kenyi maintains absolute dominance over my 2" venustus as well, but so long as the venustus stays out of his immediate path, my kenyi lets him be. Other than the kenyi, though, he isn't harassed by other fish

I got him at about .5" long and hes 2" after 3 month. Hes easily one of the more tenacious fish when it comes to feeding time, and sometimes the little glutton will eat till he's so bloated, he has to SIT ON THE AQUARIUM FLOOR

When it comes to tearing into feeders, my venustus is tied with my 3" texas as being the most aggressive fish in the tank to attacking feeders EQUAL TO HIM IN SIZE. . If I throw a fish into the tank, the venustus and texas will briefly "inspect" it. If the fish backs off and doesn't look prepared to fight (which is the case with all non-cichlids I put into the tank), the two of them will take turns tearing its eyes and jaws out, before setting to work on the body. You would literally think he's a serrasalmus piranha or something, with the way he tears into these fish. I know most people feed their fish stuff thats a good deal SMALLER than the predator in question, but this guy will rip at stuff just as big as he is! And yet he doesn't bother any of the rest of his cichlid tankmates!

Its a lovely fish in that respect, and of course it looks absolutely beautiful. I'd gladly get another if I had a tank to put it in.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks for replying, p45.

In my African tank, when the kenyii would chase after him from one spot, the venestus would move somewhere else and then get chased etc.. by all 4 of the other ones. I wish I could have kept him in there but I just couldn't.

I know putting more Africans in is better, but I don't want to do that.

I agree with you tho. I love this lil guy and think he's so cool. I'll see what he does when I throw some guppies in there for my cichlids. I usually get rosy reds but I want the venestus to have a little fun too.









Thanks again.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mine eats rosy reds, he can swallow the smaller ones whole.

I prefer giving my fish rosies anyway, because rosies can at least swim fast. Any goldfish I put in there just turns into a mauling fest, and while I loved watching goldfish get ripped apart the first few times, it gets boring after a while. Whereas, rosies provide for great chases. Although I have to literally SNEAK up to the tank if I wanna see chases, otherwise my fish will know whats coming and the feeders will get nailed the moment they hit the water


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Nimbochromis venustus_

heres a handy yet untrustworthy Nimbochromis venustus link (it's from petsmart!!!)
here is another handy Nimbochromis venustus link


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Thank you very much, Innes.


----------

